# Arbeiten mit eGit



## freez (27. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem in eGit. Ich habe ein Repo geclont und sehe es in meinem Repo Browser. Unter "Branches/local" sehe ich nur den Master Branch und unter "Branches/Remote Tracking" sehe ich alle Branches. Nun möchte ich weitere Branches lokal haben. Wie kriege ich die nach "local"?

Oder habe ich ein Verständnissproblem? Wenn ich mit Branches arbeite, dann doch im "local" Zweig, oder? Wieso kann ich dann nur einen Branch unter "local" sehen?


----------



## TheDarkRose (27. Jun 2011)

Weil eGit anfangs nur den master branch (oder den du beim Clone aktiviert hast) einen local Branch erstellt. Einfach auf den lokalen Branch rechtsklick, Branch erstellen und dort deinen gewünschten remote branch als quelle angeben. Fetching strategy auf merge.


----------



## freez (28. Jun 2011)

Danke


----------

